# How do I select a specialty in medicine?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Need valuable answers.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Which year are you in? Are you still a medical student?

For our program they would let us do rotations at the different principal wards: pediatrics, obstetrics, surgery, gynaecology, and I believe in 5th year they would let us do ear-nose-throat, respiratory, urology, etc.
In essence you get a bit of each different ward and then you might discover more favor in one.

OR...you volunteer in your spare time to shadow certain doctors or specialists of whichever ward - including emergency, ophtalmology, lab, etc. and then you decide.

To really know, for me, I would like to do as much practice and presence in the ward to really have the real experience.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

emperfectus said:


> Which year are you in? Are you still a medical student?
> 
> For our program they would let us do rotations at the different principal wards: pediatrics, obstetrics, surgery, gynaecology, and I believe in 5th year they would let us do ear-nose-throat, respiratory, urology, etc.
> In essence you get a bit of each different ward and then you might discover more favor in one.
> ...


Thanks for your valuable information & Currently I am the student of final year in Caribbean Medical School - All Saints SVG in Md degree program.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

shanelowney said:


> Thanks for your valuable information & Currently I am the student of final year in Caribbean Medical School - All Saints SVG in Md degree program.


That is superb news!!
Hopefully your program continues spectacularly,
in my case, a lot of changes are being made, and our generation of third years are at its crux.


----------

